# gaff



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Where can I get a good 4 pronged, weighed gaff for kings? Trying to stay on the cheap side too. 
Thanks to all


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

a guy on here makes them dont recal the price but it seemed fair for the quality and u can get 1 at wall mart but u get what u pay for


----------

